
SoC it to EM: EM side-channel attacks on a complex SoC [pdf] - godelmachine
https://www.iacr.org/archive/ches2015/92930599/92930599.pdf
======
powerbutton65
Never thought I'd end up on here!

I'm one of the authors on the paper, it's few years old now but I'm happy to
try answer any questions related to the work.

~~~
godelmachine
Hi, thanks for taking questions.

Would you please tell which is the most recent/ latest work which is very
similar to the work you have done in the parent post?

Any projects/ research that you are keenly following, excited to see the
results?

Or anything in the past few years that caught your imagination?

Thanks again :)

~~~
powerbutton65
Unfortunately that is the one thing I can't really answer! I moved out of this
space shortly after we published this work so I'm not currently up to date
with the research in the area.

That said if you like this sort of work, you should keep an eye out for papers
coming out from Tromer/Genkin et. al., they often present impressive results:

[https://eprint.iacr.org/2016/230](https://eprint.iacr.org/2016/230)

[https://eprint.iacr.org/2017/806](https://eprint.iacr.org/2017/806)

[https://eprint.iacr.org/2018/119](https://eprint.iacr.org/2018/119)

and stuff from the guys at NewAE is usually well written and worth the read
(although they are a startup and probably less focused on papers these days):

[https://eprint.iacr.org/2016/1047](https://eprint.iacr.org/2016/1047)

[https://eprint.iacr.org/2016/810](https://eprint.iacr.org/2016/810)

Other than that I'd suggest checking out what's published to
CHES/Asiacrypt/CARDIS/COSADE.

~~~
godelmachine
Thanks for all the references:)

May I ask in which field do you work right now?

~~~
powerbutton65
No worries :)

I've moved to silicon design and verification so quite a stretch from my
previous work!

